# Dave Smith + 8dio Sequential Prophet X



## Daniel James (May 1, 2018)

Hey guys,

Just saw this today, seems pretty interesting actually. Samples crossed with analog circuitry.

Overall it sounds decent enough! and the sample bank is 150gig (not sure if it will have expansions or not)

Little pricey for me personally at $3999 but I know not everyone is skint all the time like me 



I do love the idea of this though and would love other devs to consider it too!

-DJ


----------



## artomatic (May 1, 2018)

Indeed. Sounds amazing but way above my paygrade, unfortunately.


----------



## Cinebient (May 1, 2018)

Maybe Behringer makes something for 1/10 of the price


----------



## quantum7 (May 1, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> Maybe Behringer makes something for 1/10 of the price


 ...with 1/10th the quality.


----------



## quantum7 (May 1, 2018)

Already owning a Modal Electronics 002 & 008, a DSI Prophet 12 & OB-6, and a Moog Subsequent-37, I initially thought that the Prophet X wouldn't interest me....but it may be growing on me. I wanted to pick up either a Waldorf Quantum or a John Bowen Solaris this year, but now will have to throw the Prophet X into the thought process. When will these infernal temptations to spend more money cease???


----------



## Cinebient (May 1, 2018)

quantum7 said:


> ...with 1/10th the quality.


You can´t have all....
But the Behringer Model D seems not bad and in general hardware is affordable these days. In times where a 5 dollar Moog app sounds close to the hardware everything is possible.


----------



## quantum7 (May 1, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> I do love the idea of this though and would love other devs to consider it too!
> 
> -DJ



Maybe a Spitfire Audio & Modal Electronics joint venture in the works?


----------



## quantum7 (May 1, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> You can´t have all....
> But the Behringer Model D seems not bad and in general hardware is affordable these days. In times where a 5 dollar Moog app sounds close to the hardware everything is possible.



Yeah, I was just joking...some. I did recently pit a Voyager and Subsequent-37 up against the Behringer Moog for a few hours, and although the Behringer did sound decent, I'd happily pay 3 to five times as much for the "real deal".


----------



## Greg (May 1, 2018)

4k?!? you can almost buy a prophet 5 with that, and not have to deal with a billion presets that sounds like Vangelis on a terrible DMT trip. I'd be intrigued if it wasn't attached to 8dio and you could load up all your own samples


----------



## gsilbers (May 1, 2018)

maybe these two threads could be merged? 
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/prophet-x.71167/#post-4226022

so not a rom player with analog filterS?


----------



## midiman (May 1, 2018)

I love 8dio as a company. When it comes to their samples I really think they have a very musical approach that is very appealing to me. But this product for 4k is not for me. For that money I'd rather invest on a Haken Continuum... Not that it is comparable in anyway. I just mean it in terms of a sizable investment.


----------



## Daniel James (May 1, 2018)

quantum7 said:


> Maybe a Spitfire Audio & Modal Electronics joint venture in the works?



Heh if its good I'd buy it. I have all things Spitfire blocked for me now though, got tired of all the bullshit that came from it.

If its good I will always buy it though regardless of who makes it 

-DJ


----------



## Daniel James (May 1, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> maybe these two threads could be merged?
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/prophet-x.71167/#post-4226022
> 
> so not a rom player with analog filterS?



Yeah maybe, I posted it here because its sample based.

-DJ


----------



## JPQ (May 1, 2018)

its out of my budget.


----------



## gsilbers (May 1, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Yeah maybe, I posted it here because its sample based.
> 
> -DJ



I think yours was posted earlier also


----------



## fretti (May 1, 2018)

3999? You sure you haven‘t forgotten any point there?

If Spitifre makes something like that though it will be probably 1.8 Tb and cost twice as much...


----------



## Lee Blaske (May 1, 2018)

This is pretty unique. I do wonder if other sample companies will be doing this. I think there's a real backlash against having computers onstage for some performers. This makes it more of an instrument.


----------



## guydoingmusic (May 1, 2018)

Greg said:


> 4k?!? you can almost buy a prophet 5 with that, and not have to deal with a billion presets that sounds like Vangelis on a terrible DMT trip. I'd be intrigued if it wasn't attached to 8dio and you could load up all your own samples


It says you will be able to import samples in December. That feature is supposed to be added. Which makes it more appealing for me. 

I absolutely love the idea of having the filters to run things through. It's still pricey though at 4k.

Maybe, DSI or 8dio will be at summer Namm this year. Would love to demo it for a bit before shelling that amount of cash out.


----------



## dpasdernick (May 1, 2018)

150 gigs? Isn't a decent Oboe 150 gigs nowadays? 

And on another note....

8Dio does not allow the reselling of their samples. (I think) If you buy a Prophet X are you allowed to sell the synth?


----------



## Greg (May 1, 2018)

guydoingmusic said:


> I absolutely love the idea of having the filters to run things through. It's still pricey though at 4k.



You can buy the prophet filter for $170 in eurorack format


----------



## Greg (May 1, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> 150 gigs? Isn't a decent Oboe 150 gigs nowadays?
> 
> And on another note....
> 
> 8Dio does not allow the reselling of their samples. (I think) If you buy a Prophet X are you allowed to sell the synth?



And what about the "vip" samples that you're not even allowed to speak about? Completely lost faith in 8dio after that Orwellian bullshit.


----------



## guydoingmusic (May 1, 2018)

Greg said:


> You can buy the prophet filter for $170 in eurorack format


Yeah but it’s a lot more fun hiding a $4000 purchase from the wife!


----------



## apessino (May 1, 2018)

Well, this is a synth based on samples, not a sample library - doubt that it's ever going to compete with Tb libraries for "realistic" orchestral sounds. As such, a built in 150Gb + 50Gb user library is pretty insane for a hardware synth, especially since it's all going to be instantly accessible and without loading/latency.

The thing that is strange (actually a bit disappointing) is that this instrument seems to be fully sample based - it is not a hybrid, you cannot mix samples and analog osc. It is a sampler with analog filters (as far as I can tell), which is just not as exciting. It's not even some crazy high-res FPGA based digital synth like the Novation Peak (which of course is not a sampler) - here the samples are just going to have the same resolution as you get on your usual libraries.

The Roland JX-DA did the hybrid thing really well, and now the Korg Prologue really raised the bar for hybrid engines (OMG is that one amazing... every dial should just be labeled "add moar awesome") - again not sample based, but I was kinda hoping DSI would go in this direction rather than full on sample based, especially at this price point.

We'll see - maybe it'll sound so amazing it will earn its place alongside the other great instruments in the DSI lineup.


----------



## muziksculp (May 1, 2018)

Not something I would buy, but interesting to see DSI heading in a new direction.

I already have DSI's (Prophet 8, Prophet REV2 16 voice, Prophet 6, and OB-6) all are great sounding analog synths.


----------



## Replicant (May 1, 2018)

Greg said:


> 4k?!? you can almost buy a prophet 5 with that, and not have to deal with a billion presets that sounds like Vangelis on a terrible DMT trip. I'd be intrigued if it wasn't attached to 8dio and you could load up all your own samples



8Dio and outrageous prices are a package deal, bro.


----------



## Saxer (May 1, 2018)

A hardware Omnisphere?


----------



## gsilbers (May 1, 2018)

Greg said:


> You can buy the prophet filter for $170 in eurorack format



thats what i am thinking also, its just a romplayer w better samples of course. i dont think the audio samples would pass as the oscilators (wavetable type of deal) but i am guessing the samples would go through the filter and LFOs as well as the amp / filter envelopes. which is esentially buying an elecktron heat or eletrix filter and some sort of prophet and combining them somehow. so this seems more for the keyboard live player market as someone mentioned earlier which having a laptop is not seen so pro or easy to damage. 

with that said, it might be cool to have those 8dio samples (short notes) using the prophet sequencers and arps and running thorugh the filter and delays sections and being doubled by the dco's. 
anyways,,, price point is just nuts.


----------



## gsilbers (May 1, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> I already have DSI's (Prophet 8, Prophet REV2 16 voice, Prophet 6, and OB-6) all are great sounding analog synths.



why do you have SO many!??!? 

but seriously.. which one is your favorite? im thinking of getting the rev2 (8voice). some of the comparison videos shows it sounding similar to the prophet.


----------



## apessino (May 1, 2018)

Troels playing it - a little bit:


----------



## apessino (May 1, 2018)

One more... this one sounds pretty gorgeous:


----------



## muziksculp (May 1, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> why do you have SO many!??!?
> 
> but seriously.. which one is your favorite? im thinking of getting the rev2 (8voice). some of the comparison videos shows it sounding similar to the prophet.



Haha.. I have been a synth addict since the 80's , those are just my DSI synths. 

As far as my favorite DSI synth, well I really like the OB-6 (I have the desktop model) it sounds very round and warm, and the REV2 (16 voice Keyboard) a very flexible synth.

If I had to choose only one DSI Synth, I would choose the REV2, it has more possibilities for sound design, since you can layer two 8-voice synths, and it also has a very flexible modulation matrix, which allows you to design some amazing sounds ! 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## gsilbers (May 1, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Haha.. I have been a synth addict since the 80's , those are just my DSI synths.
> 
> As far as my favorite DSI synth, well I really like the OB-6 (I have the desktop model) it sounds very round and warm, and the REV2 (16 voice Keyboard) a very flexible synth.
> 
> ...



nice!

i was going for the 8 voice. any reason that would be a huge mistake?


----------



## muziksculp (May 1, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> nice!
> 
> i was going for the 8 voice. any reason that would be a huge mistake?



Hi gsilbers,

The main reason I went with the 16 voice model was not to worry about _voice-stealing_ when I need to play some large chords, I don't know if you feel comfortable with the restriction of playing 4 note chords (max) with an 8 voice model, if you want to use some larger chords, i.e. 5 or more notes per chord, then the 16 voice model is a must have. 

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## blougui (May 1, 2018)

apessino said:


> Well, this is a synth based on samples, not a sample library - doubt that it's ever going to compete with Tb libraries for "realistic" orchestral sounds. As such, a built in 150Gb + 50Gb user library is pretty insane for a hardware synth, especially since it's all going to be instantly accessible and without loading/latency.
> 
> The thing that is strange (actually a bit disappointing) is that this instrument seems to be fully sample based - it is not a hybrid, you cannot mix samples and analog osc. It is a sampler with analog filters (as far as I can tell), which is just not as exciting. It's not even some crazy high-res FPGA based digital synth like the Novation Peak (which of course is not a sampler) - here the samples are just going to have the same resolution as you get on your usual libraries.
> 
> ...



It does sports digital oscillator with tarditional waveforms.


----------



## Leo (May 2, 2018)

Very nice piece of hardware, I mean hardware design is so nice. All those beautiful displays, knobs, little tiny lights...
So, so cute
But this is ROMPLER?!
Why not is this "synth", for this price - hybrid: sample - AND - analog?????
something like true prophet or at least REV2 + sample.
Something was missing my attention? Maybe I do not understand something or alzheimer coming...


----------



## EvilDragon (May 2, 2018)

It's a synth and sample playback, through analog filters and VCAs. It's not a full-on rompler (it would need to have a lot higher polyphony ). The digital oscillators are likely the same as on Prophet-12 (or a modification thereof), so they are NOT sample-based. They are calculated.


----------



## Astronaut FX (May 2, 2018)

dpasdernick said:


> And on another note....
> 
> 8Dio does not allow the reselling of their samples. (I think) If you buy a Prophet X are you allowed to sell the synth?




You license the use of sample libraries, you don’t buy them. No ownership of anything on your part of that arrangement. (Depending on th EULA)

With a hardware synth, you are buying the physical product. You own it. So yes, you can resell it. 

You may still have some limitations on what you can do with the actual samples (reproducing them for sale) while you own it, but reselling the actual hardware? That is perfectly permissible.


----------



## apessino (May 2, 2018)

20 min of sounds from Inhalt - it sure sounds good:


----------



## apessino (May 2, 2018)

Well, they are taking orders on the 8dio web store: $4000 as mentioned, basically $10 for every time they say "deep-sampled," but with free shipping!

https://8dio.com/instrument/prophet-x/

Odd thing is that availability is not mentioned anywhere - I thought I read that it would not ship until the summer, but maybe I am confusing it with something else. Does anyone know?


----------



## gsilbers (May 2, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Hi gsilbers,
> 
> The main reason I went with the 16 voice model was not to worry about _voice-stealing_ when I need to play some large chords, I don't know if you feel comfortable with the restriction of playing 4 note chords (max) with an 8 voice model, if you want to use some larger chords, i.e. 5 or more notes per chord, then the 16 voice model is a must have.
> 
> I hope this is helpful.


thanks!


----------



## oks2024 (May 2, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> nice!
> 
> i was going for the 8 voice. any reason that would be a huge mistake?



If you go for the 8 voices, you can upgrade to 16 voices later. It's a bit more expensive than buying the 16 voices directly. 
https://www.davesmithinstruments.com/product/prophet-rev2-expander-kit/


----------



## fish_hoof (May 2, 2018)

Maybe it wil be 60% off on Black Friday 

Looks sweet though


----------



## blougui (May 2, 2018)

apessino said:


> 20 min of sounds from Inhalt - it sure sounds good:



Well, except at 10’20, there ´s nothing that sounds 4k $ to my hears. But it’s just YT...


----------



## apessino (May 2, 2018)

blougui said:


> Well, except at 10’20, there ´s nothing that sounds 4k $ to my hears. But it’s just YT...



I am not sure I've EVER heard a synth demo that sounded worthy of 4 grand.  Obviously it's how it all comes together that makes it worth it or otherwise, not just the sounds - still, that $4000 seems definitely a bit much for the instrument at hand.

Gut reaction: looks awesome, at $2500 I would have ordered it already, at $2900 I'd be seriously considering it. At $3200 with a much smaller library built in (150Gb of 8dio samples is not that interesting to me, custom made for this or not, and I was never that into 8dio products in the first place) but with ~8 DCOs and a hybrid path would have made it a no brainer.

At $4000... I am thinking "man, that Quantum is not as expensive as it was last week"


----------



## quantum7 (May 2, 2018)

$4000 might be pushing it, but I'm guessing that if enough people feel that way, hence do not buy right away, the price will come down. I still am seriously considering this, but if it was at the $3500 mark, that price would sit better for me personally. My Modal 002 and 008 were very pricey, so I'm not against spending that kind of money, but it certainly makes the decision much more difficult.


----------



## apessino (May 2, 2018)

All right - either this just showed up on the 8dio page or I totally missed it earlier:

_Reserve your order now or contact us for more information. We’ll ship it just as soon as it’s available. ETA Early June._
So there it is - ships in a month - but no user samples until December. One expansion sample set already announced from 8dio (curious how much those are going to be).

EDIT: sorry, meant to say TWO sample sets already announced by 8dio. "The Last Prophet 5" and "CP-70 and Super Grand"


----------



## Lee Blaske (May 2, 2018)

Well, I imagine a significant chunk of that price needs to go to 8DIO, so this instrument is quite different from most. There's a significant amount of value in the content. Kind of like if you needed to buy Omnisphere, Keyscape, Komplete Ultimate to make your keyboard actually work. But certainly, I'd expect to see some deals once the early adopters buy theirs and readily available units are in stock and ready to buy. 

Not sure I'd want to be an early adopter on something like this, anyway. I expect there could be some hardware/circuit board revisions before it's as perfect as it's going to get.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 2, 2018)

guydoingmusic said:


> It says you will be able to import samples in December. That feature is supposed to be added. Which makes it more appealing for me.
> 
> I absolutely love the idea of having the filters to run things through. It's still pricey though at 4k.
> 
> Maybe, DSI or 8dio will be at summer Namm this year. Would love to demo it for a bit before shelling that amount of cash out.


I saw a flying pig yesterday. No, really.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (May 3, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Hi gsilbers,
> 
> The main reason I went with the 16 voice model was not to worry about _voice-stealing_ when I need to play some large chords, I don't know if you feel comfortable with the restriction of playing 4 note chords (max) with an 8 voice model, if you want to use some larger chords, i.e. 5 or more notes per chord, then the 16 voice model is a must have.
> 
> I hope this is helpful.



And also when doing splits, the 16 voices make a huge difference. GSilbers, it’s a very good synth so go for it. 

Glad to see there are other synth heads out there. . 

@quantum7 i pre-ordered the Waldorf Quantum towards the end of last year, can’t wait to get my hands on it. And this Prophet X looks very tempting.


----------



## blougui (May 3, 2018)

apessino said:


> I am not sure I've EVER heard a synth demo that sounded worthy of 4 grand.  Obviously it's how it all comes together that makes it worth it or otherwise, not just the sounds - still, that $4000 seems definitely a bit much for the instrument at hand.


"The River" from Baloran 
Or the Omega from Studio Electronics.

I'm totally unimpressed by what I've heard from this X. Anyway, I'm not the target...


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (May 3, 2018)

blougui said:


> "The River" from Baloran
> Or the Omega from Studio Electronics.
> 
> I'm totally unimpressed by what I've heard from this X. Anyway, I'm not the target...


Interesting. I recently sold my Omega 8 after getting bored with it.


----------



## blougui (May 3, 2018)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Interesting. I recently sold my Omega 8 after getting bored with it.


I can understand anyone could be bored with any synth, especially one with few modulation options like an Omega.
I sold mine because I needed the cash to buy... EWQL Symphonic orchestra platinum, as at the moment I thought I would get more gigs after my 2 first ones for french tv. Turned out sour, and I never had enough cash to rebuy an Omega, as it was a 2nd hand at a very good price.
BUT
It was faulty in the end - a hum different techs never sorted out. Multitimbral’was buggy and arpegiator almost unusable.
BUT 
of all the synth I owned - Poly 61, Dx7, Jupiter 8, D 50, Nord 2, Nord modular, Waldorf XT, Elektron Analog Keys, Virus B, Proteus, M3X McBeth...it’s the only one which I prefered the sound raw, with no FX. It did something to me that I lack words to explain - something in my cheeks, ahah.
I still have the McBeth.


----------



## charlieclouser (May 31, 2018)

I spent some time with the Prophet X last night. Impressions:

- The filters, as expected, are as warm and gooey as you could hope for. Absolutely musical, they just sound "right". 

- It is a massively different experience than playing with the filter knob on a Kontakt library, and not just because of the excellent sound of Dave's filters. Instant gratification. Like other DSI synths, it's almost completely knob-per-function and it takes two seconds to get where you're going. I hate to be "that guy", but Dave knows how a zillion little things in the analog circuitry, and not just the filters, all contribute to make a "good" sound - and it sounds good. Really good.

- Options to manipulate the samples are somewhat basic compared to things like the V-synth. You can modulate sample start, end, loop center, etc. but not time stretch by 8,000 % or do full-granular-mayhem. In that department it is not on a level with the Tasty Chips GR-1, Percussa SSP, V-Synth, or plugins like Granite. So PaulStretch in a keyboard it's not.

- The well-known DSI "hack" and effects sections are there and sound as expected; filter drive is a subtle tone-shaper rather than a full-on over-blaster. I sort of think of the PX as a Prophet-12 with two of the oscillators replaced with sample players.

- It CAN do FM of a sample from both the digital oscillators and/or another sample. For me this is a big deal and it bests the Quantum in this regard. There's a particular low-brass/cimbasso hybrid sound I've been chasing that can only be done this way - by using a low brass sample as an audio source and FM'ing it from another low brass sample and/or analog osc. PX can do this.

- Supplied sample content runs from excellent sounding versions of rather mundane content like pianos and strings to more out-there stuff from the 8dio collection like Bazantar, bowed metals, etc. Sound quality of the samples themselves and the playback quality both sound top-shelf.

- The upcoming sample-loading utility will reportedly allow for creation of round-robin sets etc., so it's not going to be just a crude and basic utility like the Nord Sample Utility. December is the proposed date for that.

- The only thing I forget to ask about was support for MPE / polyphonic aftertouch / etc. If that stuff is implemented correctly, then this thing with a Roli, Linnstrument, McMillen KB4, or Haken could be ridiculous. Squishy sounds controlled from a squishy keyboard - what's not to love?

At first it might seem a little puzzling at first to see how it's positioned in the market - but only at first. I don't think it's aiming to replace a Nord Stage for "gigging" musicians, but it easily goes a long way in that direction. Ordinary sounds like pianos and strings sound fantastic, many many notches above ROMpler keyboards, but you don't usually need full knob-per-function synth controls when playing the standards - and deep-diving sound sculptors may be frustrated that it's not a time-stretching granular sample destroyer with molecular-level control. BUT. It's one of those weird cases where much of the time you wonder why it's so easy to get a good sound out of the thing when it's so time consuming and frustrating to get to a similar destination in software. So much so that, with software, you wind up at a totally different destination because the process with software is so "front-brain" - while with the PX you just find a source sample, twist a few knobs, and you quickly think, "that's good - let's record that". Very much in the Dave Smith / Sequential tradition of "great sounds don't have to be hard". 

Other than the massive sample storage capacity, on paper the features and specs are respectable but not totally revolutionary - but when you play it you think, "I could totally use this. I wish I had this sound yesterday on that cue that was giving me a headache, I'd have been done in ten minutes." It can sound aggressive or smooth, thin and grinding, or low and fat. You could probably replicate the entire score to _The Girl On The Train_ or _Prisoners_ on this thing with a pair of headphones and a multitrack (once the sample loader utility is available, that is!). 

It makes music. Good music. Quickly.

After 30 years of choosing between saw and square waves, I'm no longer thrilled by "synths", and really only use the Pro-2 most of the time as the modern feature set bolsters the excitement above my boredom threshold. My Model-D, MS-20, and TTSH 2600 reissues are mostly here for nostalgia purposes, and my V-Synths sit mostly unloved as software tools have eclipsed them for the most part, their filters are "meh", and their best feature is the weird, glassy sound of the Roland "VP" time-stretching (which is still unique). 

But the PX is something different. I didn't expect to like it as much as I did. It's worth checking out for sure.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (May 31, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> ...For me this is a big deal and it bests the Quantum in this regard....


So we may assume you also spent some time with the Quantum, last night or any other night for that matter?


----------



## charlieclouser (May 31, 2018)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> So we may assume you also spent some time with the Quantum, last night or any other night for that matter?



Yes, I had a couple of hours in total with the Quantum at the NAMM show last January, spread across three different days, getting the full tour and run-down from the Waldorf guy, and was able to play and program through headphones undisturbed for a good while. Then, a week or so later, I went over to Reinhold Heil's studio where he had a Quantum in because he's doing some patches for the factory library. We spent a while going over his favorite and least favorite aspects of the thing and listening to the patches he'd made, and making a few more. Despite the lack of sample FM, it is VERY feature-rich. Six LFOs, six EGs, step sequencers, drawable curves, touchscreen, and on and on.

I do like the Quantum - it *can* sound quite good even if the patches on early demo videos were like eighties digital bells and stuff. The sample mangling engine is beyond reproach, but there is no osc>sample FM (yet?) and the analog filters are mono, not stereo - although the analog filters then go to a mono-in/stereo-out digital "former" and effects. The Quantum's analog filter does sound quite good, even though it's mono - but there's a little somethin'-somethin' in the PX's signal path that adds a bit of juice to the sound. The PX feels like it's been tuned for maximum driver enjoyment, even if it doesn't have all the cupholders, night-vision, and radar of the Quantum.

Quantum is great but not perfect, and is good for rocket scientists who don't mind a bit of complexity inherent in getting it to do what you want. PX is simpler, quicker, and more "basic" but even a big ol' dummy could get a musically satisfying sound out of it, and it won't take all day to get to the bottom of things. It's not the be-all and end-all, but dang if it wasn't fun, inspiring, and quick to just make sounds with.

Now, if you could somehow smash the two together, with the Quantum's sample engine on the left and the PX's analog side on the right, that would be... something.


----------



## apessino (May 31, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> I spent some time with the Prophet X last night. Impressions: ...



Great read! Thanks for posting... 

I bought an OB-6 and a Prophet Rev2 16 this month, so I'll be waiting on the X for a while, but you are so right about the DSI designs - there is just a cohesive, deliberate UX engineered in each of their products. Each feels like its own thing, with an identity and clear purpose. I love them.


----------



## quantum7 (May 31, 2018)

I currently own a Modal 002 & 008, an OB6, a Subsequent-37, and a Prophet 12. I'm seriously considering selling the P12 to replace it with the PX. I'd love to keep the P12, but i' m running out of room for another synth. The PX definitely is unique to my ears. I originally was going to get a Quantum, but the delays and God-awful demos have turned me off for now.


----------



## charlieclouser (May 31, 2018)

quantum7 said:


> I currently own a Modal 002 & 008, an OB6, a Subsequent-37, and a Prophet 12. I'm seriously considering selling the P12 to replace it with the PX. I'd love to keep the P12, but i' m running out of room for another synth. The PX definitely is unique to my ears. I originally was going to get a Quantum, but the delays and God-awful demos have turned me off for now.



I would love a chance to compare the PX and P12 side by side, just to see what's in the P12 that's NOT in the PX - if anything. If the PX really is basically just a P12 with two oscs replaced with sample oscs, then it's an easier decision. If there's goodies in the P12 that have been removed from the PX then....


----------



## apessino (Jun 7, 2018)

They are shipping now - the demos by Troels have been great, some of them amazing even, and it is obvious it's a super interesting and unique instrument, but then they have this guy doing the release tour and I am not sure I get why (he was at Superbooth too, and those demos were , well.. awful). I am sure he is a talented musician, but man having these extra cheese pizza videos out there for a $4K synth is just misguided, in my opinion.


----------



## procreative (Jun 7, 2018)

As a touring keyboard for a band or show I can see the market. But as a studio tool, I am not sure $4000 is justified.


----------



## Leo (Jun 8, 2018)

I was a loyal costumer something like V8P or something like that, so I already have most of this (a bit old) samples on my external hdd. If consideration is given to it, and deducted right price for loyal costumer (in my case more like -2.000$) I would be in it...DS x for 1999$ is ok.


----------



## fiestared (Jun 8, 2018)

Leo said:


> I was a loyal costumer something like V8P or something like that, so I already have most of this (a bit old) samples on my external hdd. If consideration is given to it, and deducted right price for loyal costumer (in my case more like -2.000$) I would be in it...DS x for 1999$ is ok.


+ 1


----------



## fiestared (Jun 8, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just saw this today, seems pretty interesting actually. Samples crossed with analog circuitry.
> 
> ...



I hate you ! Now my head is telling me, why not ? I made my first tracks (long time ago) with a Mini Moog, when the Prophet 5 arrived, it was a revolution... Polyphony with a synth, and now this X, no way, I won't buyyyyyyy it, maybe......


----------



## apessino (Jun 13, 2018)

Yeah, love the sound of this machine when Troels does the demos. Thinking about it...


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2019)

Curious if anyone owns one of these? The update to use your own samples is out now.

I only had a chance to play through presets but some of the patches sounded fantastic, others pretty generic. Loading it with your own samples (up to 50gb) is extremely intriguing to me. Anyone have time to drop a quick user review if you own it? Thx


----------



## edhamilton (Aug 6, 2020)

Bumping this. Really tempted by this one - and no synth has done that in a long time.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 7, 2020)

edhamilton said:


> Bumping this. Really tempted by this one - and no synth has done that in a long time.


Just put an 8dio playlist on repeat on YT. Troels uses his as a master keyboard all the time (as indeed he should haha).


----------

